# My PS3 wont Connect to the internet



## icyflamez (Jan 19, 2011)

ive have error code 80130182 for like a week now and i cant log on to PSN! All my other things connect to the internet just fine, its just my PS3. Ive tried turning off my router/motem and disconnecting my media server for a couple minutes like people keep saying but its still not working! Im am an angry boy right now! I called sony and they told me to call my internet service provider (Verizon Fios) and tell them to filter my PS3's Mac Address and then it would work again, So i call them and they say they could but i have to buy some kinda thingy for them to help me







((. So now IDK how the heck im gunna get online on my ps3







((. Im about to bite someones brains out if i cant get this fixed! >=(...........

Does anyone know what i could do?? ​


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Lets try this to make sure its not been stopped by your firewall.

Assign your ps3 a static ip address and put this ip address in the DMZ for your router and then try access the internet/psn. 

Maz


----------



## mvirata (Sep 2, 2009)

They told you that you have to buy a thingy? I am curious to know what this is. Can you take the PS3 to someone else's house to test and see if it works ok? If you do this, make sure to use a different Ethernet cable also.


----------



## icyflamez (Jan 19, 2011)

Ya it worked when i took it to my friends house, just not at my house, and whats the DMZ of my router?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Here follow this guide:

GUIDE: PUT YOUR PS3 IN A DMZ - AfterDawn: Forums


----------



## icyflamez (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually i followed that DMZ thingy before and it fixed my error code 80130182 and it can find my IP adress now but now I have error 80710102 which is a DNS error and ive tried so many things and nothing works. I actually sent a message to sony.

_"Please help me! I cannot log on to PSN. I havent been able to long into PSN for like 2 and a half weeks now. I keep getting error code 80710102 and ive tried everything people have said. I disabled the media server, I reset my router to default settings. It can find my IP adress but just not my DNS. Ive tried Manually setting my:_
_Primary DNS: 208.67.222.222_
_Secondary DNS: 208.67.220.220_
_I keep reading that everywhere but i tried it and it still didnt work. Im sooo bored without it now. I use a wired connection on my router because i bought my PS3 when it first came out and it did not come with WIFI. Can you please help? What else could i do?"_

Okay i just copy and pasted the message i sent to sony so guys can see what i have lready tried to do, and i cannot figure out what else i could do


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey,

What is your setup?

Modem -> router -> ps3 ?

In that case connect your ps3 to your modem directly to see where the problem lies.

It could be Modem but it could also be your router.

If you have a Modem with build in router, try switching off the Firewall function in your router.

If it will work then we will know for sure it has something to do with your router settings and we can try to figure it out.

It would be helpfull if you could post up a screenshot from your router settings, that way we can see exactly what has been set.


----------



## icyflamez (Jan 19, 2011)

Its a Modem/router combo.

My PS3 is already connected directly to my Modem

Ive tried putting my firewall to low before already and it still did not work 


And which part of the router settings do you want a screenshot from?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

DMZ settings

Could you post up what make and model the modem is, since i dont know what is usually given at your isp.


----------



## icyflamez (Jan 19, 2011)

ultraline series3 model 9100EM


----------

